# PTV100 won't get through 1st dial up



## thepittz (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a new Philips PTV100 out of the box, even though it is old. I can't get it to go through the first setup dial in. Help. Pittz


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Try setting it up for Antenna first. If that doesn't work, you may want to install a 3.01 image and use an external modem or Serial PPP.


----------



## thepittz (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks, so I can't communicate via serial to my laptop modem. without upgrading? I have tried using antenna setup.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need 3.0 to use Serial PPP or an external modem. Lesser versions need hacked or replaced.


----------

